# [SOLVED] Turn On Wireless Capability



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

Saw another thread like this but it was already marked "Solved" so I made my own. Basically, my sister's new laptop won't find wireless networks, however I was able to easily set up a dial-up connection.

Same issue as the guy in THIS thread.


I'll answer the question already posted by johnwill:

"Hold the Windows key and press R, then type devmgmt.msc

Please respond to all the following steps.

1. Under Network adapters, please tell me all the devices listed.
*Marvell TOPDOG (TM) PCI-Express 802.11n Wireless (EC85)
Realtek RTL8101 Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
*
2. Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?
*No.*

3. Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow ? or ! displayed?
*No.*"



To give more information, as you can see this laptop has the new wireless-N technology, however, most wireless routers are still b/g based (like mine). Would this be causing the issue? I should hope that N is backward compatible with the older b/g wireless routers.

Basically, the wireless switch on the laptop is set to ON, and I also did the FN+F2 trick, and the blue wireless light is ON as well, so I've ruled that out.

Here is some more information on the computer just in case:

Gateway M-6755
Intel Core 2 Duo T5450 @ 1.66GHz
3062 MB RAM
32-bit Vista Home Premium
Mobile Intel 965 Express Chipset Family
Marvell TOPDOG PCI-Express 802.11n Wireless

Help with this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Turn On Wireless Capability*

Well, for some reason I can't figure out how to edit my original post to include more information :4-dontkno I hope someone can explain that to me...


Anyhow, I went into the laptop's BIOS and into the Advanced tab with the I/O Device Configuration. I set the Internal WLAN Power State to "On" instead of "Restore". Not sure if this is going to change anything but I did it anyway. If this will cause problems, tell me now and I'll change it back. Also, both the Internal LAN and Wake On LAN Feature are Enabled in the BIOS.

Also, the router I have is a Linksys WRT54G, in case that clears anything else up.

Upon restart I tried to connect again and it gave me a message that it was on turned on, and I told it to turn it on and it attempted to repair the connection or something but still no go. "Windows cannot find any wireless networks in range of this computer."

Still not online.


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Turn On Wireless Capability*

Also, I went to the gateway website to find an updated driver for the TOPDOG and I did find a newer version. The driver on the computer currently is version 1.0.2.0 for Vista, and I found a version 1.0.2.36 so hopefully if I install this (using my jump drive...) things may change.

Ok, new driver installed, pretty easy. SUCCESS!!!! It now recognizes the wireless networks! From here I should be able to enter the security key and be on my way.

Thanks TSF...:4-dontkno :grin:

For future reference, drivers for Gateway can be found HERE!!!


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Turn On Wireless Capability*

Alright, well there is no problem detecting wireless signals now but I am not in the clear, there is still connectivity issues, and I've spent the last hour trying everything....I got on the router just fine via Ethernet cable but still not wireless!

I also tweaked one setting in the wireless card's profile titled 11G/N Protection; I changed the value from "Disabled" to "Auto". Nothing improved.

The issue I am having is "Limited Connectivity" to my wireless network. I correctly entered and saved the WEP Key to get on the router. 

I reset the router, restarted my computers, still can't get on with the wireless-n laptop. 

I also tried turning the firewall off altogether, still couldn't connect.

I am sending small packets of information but receiving nothing in return.

The browser won't open any web pages.

My signal quality is maxed.

IPv4 connectivity is limited as well as IPv6.
Media State is Enabled.

Security Type: No Authentication (Open)
Encryption Type: WEP
Key Index: 1

Diagnosing the problem isn't helping.

I'm at a loss here...:4-dontkno Help!


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Turn On Wireless Capability*

Ok this is my final post. I actually figured it out. I had 2 keys written down for the router, one was 10 digits (the one I always have used) and the other had 26 (which I don't remember ever using, but it's written down for a reason I guess). Turns out I needed to use the 26 key for the WEP. Problem solved, Online now.

Basically, uninstall the old wireless driver and reinstall the updated version. Then enter the right key code...


----------

